# Rough Cut Lumber



## MattRoper (Aug 11, 2008)

I am looking to sell Rough cut 2×6's from out of an old grain elevator and need to find some buyers. I believe this wood is mostly Douglas Fir and Ponderosa Pine. They built these grain elevators like a tic-tac toe board and stacking the wood flat all the way up, so the wood has been compressed for 50 years which makes this wood especialy strong. I live in the Pacific Northwest and can deliver approx. 5,000 board feet, long distance. Looking to get 1.25/Board Foot (price negotiable). If interested, my e-mail address is [email protected] Here are a couple of pictures.
You can scroll through my album from this address.
http://s528.photobucket.com/albums/dd330/mattroper3/?action=view&current=DSCI0134.jpg


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Did this wood sell?


----------

